# كم تساوى بطارية 6 فولت على 4 امبير



## bassemh (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندى بطارية 6 فولت على 4 امبير 
السؤال جزاكم الله خير
كم تساوى بال *مللي أمبير او mah
ارجو ممن يعرف الجواب ان يشاركتى بة مشكورا
فى امان الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 ديسمبر 2012)

كلمة مللى يعنى 1/1000 أى جزء من الف
مللى امبير = 0.001 أمبير
مللى فولت = 0.001 فولت
مللى لتر = 0.001 لتر وهكذا


----------



## bassemh (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يامهندس ماجد على المعلومات القيمة
لكن لو تسهلها على اكثر يعنى البطارية عندى كم ملى امبير
فى انتظار الرد منك ومن الاخوة الكرام
اختكم باسمة


----------



## korawy (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا كنت البطارية 4 امبير..يبقى تساوي 4000 مللي امبير..


----------



## سامي عالي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بطارية 6 فولت 4 امبير*
هل المطلوب كم *تكفي من الوقت لتشغيل جهاز ما mah
*بحساب الحمل كم *يستهلك من التيار بالملي امبير .
وتقسيم *4000 علىالحمل بالملي امبير يمكن *معرفة الوقت mah*


----------



## hussien95 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي بطارية 6فولت 4أمبير تساوي:
كل1 أمبير يساوي 1000ميلي أمبير يعني:4x1000=4000ميلي أمبير
مدى أعطائها الحمل يساوي:4أمبير يعني أنها تستطيع أمدادك ب 400ميلي أو0.4أمبير لمدة 10 ساعات أو 1أمبير لمدة4ساعات أو 4امبير لمدة ساعة ولكن لن تكون ساعة كاملة لأن كلما ذاد لحمل قلت الدقة الزمنية لاقانون هو :4000وهو قدرة البطارية بالميلي أمبير ÷الحمل وليكن فرضا800ميلي أمبير=5 وهو عدد الساعاتز


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا عل المعلومات


----------



## waelazzaz (8 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

